# BIG TORNADO OUTBREAK TODAY !!!



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

If you live in Tornado alley get ready beginning in the late afternoon CDT .A very serious outbreak of severe weather will unfold this afternoon.I have a weather program on my computer which can predict quite accurately in a 48 hour window and it is printing out a nasty situation to develop this afternoon more widespread then Sunday evenings outbreak in Missouri and Minnesota.The program can be ran hourly and it is predicting with more and more certainty as each hour passes a dangerous imminent severe weather outbreak.This is a serious situation and more lives will be lost this evening.This program has calculated at least 20 tornadoes will form and there will also be straight line wind damage and hail ranging in size from a half inch to 4 inch in diameter.Unlike the end of the world predicted on the 21st at 6:00 PM this will happen this evening and to those affected it will seem like the end of the world.
 This is a serious and imminent event that will unfold. I pray the storms stay out in the open fields and avoid as much suburbia as possible.Check out this video from Joplin scenes like this will unfold later today. As I was typing this a second severe weather area has been added. South Eastern Virginia,Southern Eastern Maryland,Northern Costal North Carolina are also under the gun for tornadoes and damaging winds.

 http://twisterchasers.com/TwisterChasers/2011_Storm_Chasing_in_Tornado_Alley/Pages/May_2011.html


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

Look at the water vapor imagery,Coming ouit of New Mexico and the pan handle of Texas you can see the early developement of todays storms.

 http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-east_16km_psir3


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 24, 2011)

Good heads up Steve.
 Wasn't last year a drought year or was that a summer thing?
 Crazy frigin weather patterns.
 Unreal, friggin with 2 g's is a no-no


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

Why are we having all of this violent weather this spring.La Nina and sunspot cycles are at their minimums.Check out this article

 http://wattsupwiththat.com/2008/06/02/livingston-and-penn-paper-sunspots-may-vanish-by-2015/

 Look at the Eastern Hemisphere World infrared water vapor satellite imagery.Traveling West bound In Northern Souith America stretching across the globe into the Easytern Pacific is the cool pool of water known as La Nina.As lomg as this is in Place expect colder then normal Winters,Violent springs where it is usually violent,and a wet cooler then normal summer for most of the country.  

 http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640_anis.asp?product=goes-east_full_disk_water_vapor


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

The storms have begun.Three tornadoes have formed in Oklahoma if you view this radar loop in the next 15 minutes you will see the three storms pop up in Southwest Oklahoma, addtionally two tornadoes one an F-2 are in South western Kansas.

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/ok_/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

Update the three tornadoes in Oklahoma are large F-2 or greater,two of them are bearing down on Oklahoma city with the southern most storm a mutiple vortice.These are the type that do catastrophic destructive damage.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

2 Tornadoes on the ground in Missouri East Of Kansas City moving rapidly to the South East.My software has all kinds of warnings going off.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

2 tornadoes in North Carolina one in the west is an F-1 the one in the East is an F-0

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/va_/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

Storms starting in Texas North of Abilene not tornadic yet but they will turn ugly in the next couple of hours.

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/txe/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

More warnings,Softball sized hail with the southern most storm in Oklahoma,This one is almost an F-3 and is large a quarter mile wide vortice.This one may graze or hit Western Oklahoma city.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

The Northern most storm in Kansas is an F-3 storm a half mile wide vortice.It is located just west of Dodge City.If this one hits any towns they will be severly impacted.I am tracking this one in close and it is the perfect storm,the scary part about this one is it is moving 50 mph to the North East,thats flying!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

The storm in Texas has been classified as a mesocyclene.The base is rotating and it is just a matter of time when that one matures into a full blown tornado.
 All of these storms today are happing in the Western Most parts of the watch areas in all the affected states,wait untill you see the developement just east of here where the sun is it for now.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

The southern most two storms in Oklahoma are now officially F-3 tornadoes.I am sure they are doing considerable damage at this time look at the latest radar loop.They look like a pair of saw blades.Update a fourth tornado has formed in Oklahoma north of the northern most storm.

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/txe/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## peejrey (May 24, 2011)

What's the purple mass pointing at our house?


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

Later tonight your severe weather will come after 8:00 Pm CDT Preston. You should see the warnings being issued by the Severe forecast center in Norman Oklahoma.They are updating every 5 minutes.This is going to be a long night.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

Dallas has just gone under a Tornado watch. Storms are really popping to the west of the city and will turn nasty in the next hour or two.


----------



## peejrey (May 24, 2011)

Hmmmmm......
 Well It's a good thing I live in the basement. . . .all my bottle are down there too...
 Got a rude awakening from a small super-cell this morning, lots of wind, rain, and lightning...[>:]

 So I take it you work in the weather field?[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

Real nasty storm south of you Gunther just north of Baltimore racing to the North East lots of hail and high winds with this one.

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/bwi/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

Preston it is a hobby just like the bottles are.I work in the telecommunications industry.I am building a rather large telescope right now also as astronomy is also a passion for me.My main fun thing to do is play Ice Hockey, the greatest sport you can play.


----------



## peejrey (May 24, 2011)

> Ice Hockey, the greatest sport you can play.


 For Real!
 I hope you can find like some new star, or something!


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

Tornadoes have also been forming in Colorado with one in Lamar.Update the southern most storm in Oklahoma is producing softball sized hail winds 60 to 80 mph and an f-3 Tornado winds at 140 mph.An F-0 tornado has formed on the southern most edge of the line of storms in Missouri.It is part of a line of thunderstorms called a bow echo it is in the shape of a drawn Bow and arrow.These storms produce micro bursts which bring down planes and jets because of the rapid pressure falls.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 24, 2011)

Steve, it's awesome of you to keep us informed like this.. who knows, you might even save a couple lives.. rockon witcha badsef !


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

The storms in Texas have turned nasty look at how they have exploded in the last 10 minutes.All of these are super cells I see 8 super cells on this one radar loop.It is also snowing in Colorado and New Mexico.Got to run be back in an hour with updates.

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/ok_/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

The large tornadoe just west of Oklahoma is doing considerable damage. Check out this link.

 http://crisisjones.wordpress.com/2011/05/24/major-breaking-news-directly-west-of-oklahoma-city-3-super-cells-are-forming-get-prepared/


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

Check this out a live feed.

 http://www.news9.com/category/184600/severe-weather-embedded-live-stream-kwtv1?redirected=true


----------



## peejrey (May 24, 2011)

Jeez!
 The debris ball is huge!


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

This link is live from the Oklahoma city suberbs.  Like peejray said you can see the debris field in the air on the radar.

 http://www.news9.com/category/184600/severe-weather-embedded-live-stream-kwtv1?redirected=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

The storm to the left in Kansas due north of Dodge City is an F-4 according to my software winds 160 to 200 mph.This is leveling everything in its path.

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/ok_/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

Here is a radar shot of the super storm and tornado in Oklahoma.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

If any of you are checking in look at this live feed from a TV station in Oklahoma City

 http://www.news9.com/category/184600/severe-weather-embedded-live-stream-kwtv1?redirected=true


----------



## cyberdigger (May 24, 2011)

I've got your thread in my right eye and CNN the left.. it's like 3D..


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

Here is the latest this has been going on for three hours.

 http://www.news9.com/category/184600/severe-weather-embedded-live-stream-kwtv1?redirected=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 24, 2011)

Dallas is now getting rocked by an F-3 tornado doing a lot of damage. The storm has multiple vortices as seen in the picture.This storm is strengthing not weaking.

 Here is the warning from the Severe Storm Center in Norman Oklahoma

 A TORNADO WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 845 PM CDT FOR DALLAS
 COUNTY...

 AT 834 PM CDT...STORM SPOTTERS AND DOPPLER RADAR OBSERVED A
 DEVELOPING TORNADO NEAR IRVING MOVING EAST AT 35 MPH.  THIS STORM IS
 CAPABLE OF PRODUCING LARGE DAMAGING HAIL UP TO BASEBALL SIZE.

 THE TORNADO WILL BE NEAR...
   DALLAS...HIGHLAND PARK AND UNIVERSITY PARK AROUND 845 PM CDT...

 Here is a picture from Dallas.


----------



## nydigger (May 25, 2011)

Holy S**T!  What kind of program you have Steve? It sounds real interesting


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

You know the drill,The area shaded in purple this time, please look out if you live in any of this area as again like yesterday a very large in numbers outbreak with at least three F-2 to F-3 Tornados WILL form this evening along with 20 to 30 F-0 to F-1 storms.Expect straight line wind damage also with large hail and frequent lightning.One thing to add I am going to put on the map where my weather program is saying there is the highest risk probability a zone colored in orange.Did any of you see the volleyball sized hail from one of last nights storms in Kansas.My best estimate for the extreme type of weather is an area along the Arkansas Tennesee Border traveling North Eastward all the way to Southern Illinois and Indiana.To any forum members please be safe that includes you Preston.As I have been writing this two more areas are under the gun.They are shaded in light green and light blue.I know the sun is out in Eastern Arkansas,North Western Mississippi,Western Tennesee and Kentucky,Southern Illinois and Southern Indiana dont be fooled it is going to turn ugly.Look at this link today.On this water vapor imagery you can see the upper low coming west getting involved today.This was not the case yesterday as all of the storm developement was from the south to North.With this low getting injected into this mess LOOK OUT.I will up my prediction to 4 to 5 long lived tornados from Eastern Arkansas Northern Mississippi,Western Tennesee and Kentucky right on up to Southern Illinois and Indiana.

 http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-east_16km_psir3


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

Well two F-3 tornadoes have formed already in Missiouri north East Of Springfield.A tornado crossed Sedalia, Mo. around 12:30 p.m. CDT and has apparently caused major damage. The number of casualties is not known.PLEASE LOOK OUT IN EASTERN ARK ,WESTERN TENNESEE and KENTUCKY I still feel this is the area to watch later this afternoon.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

A large tornado on the ground in Indiana this is a dangerous storm,as it has multiple vortices.The Wall cloud is over 10 miles in length.There are two diffrent rotations in the storm the one to the right is a F-3 large tornado with the multiple vortices the one to the left of it it almost looks attached to the one on the right is a smaller F-0.Here is the radar image out of Southern Indiana,the storm is racing North East and should impact Indianapolis in an hour.

  http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/in_/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

I just received this update 6 Tornadoes repeat 6 tornadoes on the ground in Eastern Missouri!! I have ran my computer models again an have been putting in the new information at various stations in and around Missouri,Tennesee,Arkansa ect ect.The two purple colored storms one leaving North Eastern Arkansas and one slightly north of it moving in the same direction are massive F-4 tornados the kind that wipe out towns completelyIt is not a good situation more lives will be lost this evening for sure.If you live in St Charles,St Louis or the Cape Girardeau the next hour to two will be like Armegedon look at this radar loop .

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/mo_/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## peejrey (May 25, 2011)

Hey Steve!
 What's the outlook for Middle TN?
 I'm already seeing super-cells popping up off of Arkansas....


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

You should be OK Preston most of the Severe storms should stay North and West of you.You will have to deal with some heavy rain towards tommorrow morning it looks like though.When these storms in Missouri are done it will only add enourmous amounts of water to the Mississippi and prolong the flooding.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

Oh my God the storm in Southern Indiana Indiana is approaching F-5 status,it looks like it will just Pass to the south of Indianapolis.

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/in_/radar.asp?play=true

 The Fujita Scale


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

People in Western Tennesee and Kentucky get ready,look at this radar loop in the last frames you can see the storms in Arkansas go from moving North East to a more East North east.These storms will be running into nitroglycerin type of air in these states.This would be in the 5:00 oclock Central time period.
 Right now there are 5 radar indicated tornadoes with these storms in Arkansas you will here in the next hour eyewitness spotters from Arkansas telling us they can now see them.This is the most violent part of a mega outbreak the tail end picture it like a whip being flung.The storm generating all of this is almost like a Noreeaster in size.

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/ar_/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

This is an amazing shot look at this storm in the center of our country,it is almost like a hurricane on land.The thing I want you to look at is see the tongue of (orange) warm air being rotaed counter clockwise that is being shoved North Eastward  from Western Arkansas Northern Mississippi,Western Tennesee and Western Kentucky watch it turn Milky grey in color at the end of the loop .This is a very bad sign as this is the developement of cold cloud tops of the super cells about to break out in this area.

 http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-east_16km_psir3


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

Very large Tornado on the ground North West of St Loius in this radar loop and one to the west of it just off the screen.This is an F-3.
 Another Tornado has formed to the south and this one is making a B-Line for St Louis .

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/stl/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

There are now over 50 warnings not watches WARNINGS from the Severe Storms forecast Center in Norman Oklahoma.WE are ahead of last nights pace by a lot.Yesterday at this time only 5 to 6 tornadoes had formed in Oklahoma and Kansas.Today over 10 already and there will be many more.


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

Two Massive Tornadoes F-4 in size rain wrapped funnels softball sized hail,10 cloud to ground lightning srtrikes per minute in each storm on the North side of Little Rock and the South Side of Little Rock.These are the two storms to really start watching as they will become more powerfull and they will spawn many more in this area to affect Tennesee and Kentucky and Mississippi..

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/ar_/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

Check out this tornado video this is an F-5 F-6 maybe storm.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1xyBIn9Y9s


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

Some more videos 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbENTN7p_-o

 A house gets shreaded by an F-5
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAPnbzHvIKs&NR=1

 Joplin Tornado loop this is amazing footage.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5aM2AIfi-c


----------



## cyberdigger (May 25, 2011)

Are you getting permission to post all these links Steve?? J/K []


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

Your a funny guy Chuck,Last update from me,this radar loop says it all if you live anywhere between Eastern Arkansas and Western Tenn,West Kentucky and north west Mississippi God help you. There are 9 Tornadoes bearing down on you.In the end my forecast has been pretty accurate.This is a really neat software plus it allows the user to plug in his own thoughts.Update two Tornadoes have popped up in Texas and one on the border of Arkansas and Mississippi this is a nasty one F-3 according to my program and it is racing North Eastward 60 miles per hour.In the radar loop it is the fastest moving storm.

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/ar_/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## cyberdigger (May 25, 2011)

That does sound like a cool program.. I wish I was a wee bit more compu-savvy.. anyway thanks again Steve for the severe weather reporting! I just hope it doesn't take a tornado in NJ to clean out your PM inbox.. !


----------



## peejrey (May 25, 2011)

Been watching the radar.....they say we'll have 6 waves of extreme weather.
 Yeah Steve, your system sounds really cool!


----------



## epackage (May 25, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> Check out this tornado video this is an F-5 F-6 maybe storm.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1xyBIn9Y9s


 My understanding is there is no such rating as F6 Steve, do you know different...Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (May 25, 2011)

I had an F-12 in my abdomen after some bad seafood once..


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

There is thought now that inside of multiple vortice tornadoes there might be winds exceeding 300 mph.This might help to explain strange phenomena that occurs in these storms like straw impaled into bricks.Grand pianos carried for 30 miles and set down into the middle of a farm field.Chickens being defrocked.Paint being sand blasted off of cars. The number of tornado reports so far today is 55 with at least 380 severe weather reports (tornadoes, hail and damaging wind gusts).




> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I had an F-12 in my abdomen after some bad seafood once..I could make a real bad joke about the F-12 and where its been Chuck but I Want to keep my user name ................................so I wont[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

Those of you that follow football might remember Jack Tatum From the Oakland Raiders he was a punishing safety and recievers were scared to get near him.His main weapon was his speed he would come out of nowhere and blind side you into next Tuesday.Watch this Tornado video as the occupants are occupied with two small rope tornadoes that have formed a few hundred feet in front of them..................Nothing like being tapped on the shoulder like this.................................http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN_rtxJASDQ&NR=1.....I would say they were blind sided by a Jack tatum tornado[][]


----------



## glass man (May 25, 2011)

THANK YOU for all this Steve!Tornadoes have hit all around where NINA and I live this year...more bad weather on its way here tomorrow...We had two sirens go off last month..which means two tornadoes touched down here..lotta damage,but none to us.I was in the middle walk in closet,but Nina had to keep wandering off!JAMIE


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 25, 2011)

Here is my Jack Tatum tornado video. Jamie they wont be as bad tommorrow as they are now.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kN_rtxJASDQ&NR=1


----------



## glass man (May 25, 2011)

WHEW!THIS has been one long scary spring! Man I feel so bad for all the loss,especially of life of course!JAMIE


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

As for where the storms happened this evening I would say my metorlogical software mixed with a little know how did pretty good predicting where all of this unfolded today and last evening.Here is the map I drew up earlier today.Compare it with the satellite imagery where the cloud tops exploded in The Mississippi Valley the blue area and it is dead on over top of my Purple and orange area.I almost know what I am doing[][]


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

As of 10:30 p.m. CDT:

 The number of tornado reports for today Wednesday is 76 with at least 610 severe weather reports (tornadoes, hail and damaging wind gusts).
 Morning I am sure will bring more devastating pictures.Three new tornadoes formed in the last hour a rather large one in Texas and a smaller one and a very large F-3 in Loiusianna.Here is the radar link to each of the storms.

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/txe/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## Steve/sewell (May 26, 2011)

Update Tornadoes are coming into Northern Alabama.Two Tornadoes in Central Tennesee also are bearing down on Nashville.Here is the radar link to the Tennesee area and Northern Alabama.Man I thought this night was winding down.Preston sleep with one eye open this evening even though by the time they make it to the middle of Tennesee they should die down.The number of tornado reports for today Wednesday is 81 

 http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/tn_/radar.asp?play=true


----------

